# Selling on CC



## Crackle (21 May 2009)

I've seen a system implemented on other sites whereby you cannot sell unless you have a certain number of posts and have been a member for so long.

It crossed my mind, after recent For Sale's that the system might be useful here? The aim of the whole thing is to stop buyers being taken advantage of and only sellers known on the forum could sell.


----------



## summerdays (21 May 2009)

I wouldn't buy from anyone who just came on and their only post was to try and sell a bike, but I do see what you mean. And a couple of times I have reported posts where it just seems to be spam selling (same post on multiple boards of multiple items), and it might stop those posts but probably not as they tend to post to more than one category.


----------



## Shaun (21 May 2009)

It's technically do-able, I'll have a think about it.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 May 2009)

It is useful, but you will get the hundred posts in ten minutes brigade. Out of interest, Shaun, how many commercial or spam posts get offed in a week?


----------



## peanut (22 May 2009)

he's not up yet ..


----------



## spandex (22 May 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> It is useful, *but you will get the hundred posts in ten minutes brigade*. Out of interest, Shaun, how many commercial or spam posts get offed in a week?



The thing is if they do not know how many posts are needed ie "Sorry you can not post here at this time" there is no way they can find out?


----------



## Crackle (22 May 2009)

Well the answer would be in the sticky at the top or in FAQ. 

The system I'd seen implemented conferred trader status below your name in your posts, so it was clearly visible to people. It did it automatically. I think the criteria was a 100 posts and 3 months membership, each had to be fulfilled. 

Where it was implemented was a busier forum with a lot more selling which obviously they'd had trouble with and decided to police it more carefully. It's a suggestion for here, it may not be needed but it just struck me that forum selling depends more on trust than just placing a clasiffied. I mean if I sell on here, I don't generally wait for payment, I just bung the stuff in the post, I trust people and they trust me. It's how it should be but I wouldn't buy off someone new to the forum until I new them, the suggestion is just an extension of that. 

The downside is it lowers the potential for people to post one-off sales within the forum but I've seen few of them that are not advertised elsewhere anyway or more pertinent, quite a few controversial sales where someone has joined to sell something and it's just turned into a slanging match.


----------



## peanut (22 May 2009)

I think its a good idea too because there are so many scammers and fraudsters out there at the moment.

The other side of the coin is the young lad that cycled 50+ miles in the pouring rain and feezing cold to buy some Campag gruppo off me last month. Honest as the day is long .


----------



## dellzeqq (22 May 2009)

I think forums are on to a loser on this one, and that there is no ready answer. We've had difficulties on the CTC forum with traders masquerading as non-traders, and some really ugly fights over goods not being what they were supposed to be. The rule in the case of the first one is to ban the user, and in the second to spend a great deal of time corresponding with the buyer and seller. It all adds to the work that goes on behind the scenes - the CTC forum has three or four people who devote a considerable amount of time to keeping it in shape, and my question above was really about the amount of work that goes in to this forum that most of us won't see.

You're not going to win all of them. If a post in 'for sale' by a new poster appears all over the internet you do wonder if the poster's main interest in the forum has more to do with selling stuff than with the forum. For what it's worth I always look at posting history of a seller, and, if he or she is selling a bunch of similar stuff over a period of time then I think 'small trader' and stay clear, and, equally, if their only posts are in the 'for sale' section I stay clear.

However - the good news is that I have bought a bike from a 'for sale' column on a forum and it was exactly as described.








The bad news is that it was a Kirk Precision.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 May 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> However - the good news is I have bought a bike from a 'for sale' column on a forum and it was exactly as described.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would you like to sell it? 
*really doesn't need any more bikes*


----------



## MacB (22 May 2009)

very tricky area, and has become worse since I first started using the net and forums. 

I'm with Crackle in attitude on this one, though I accept our attitudes aren't always realistic. I consider CC my cycling home on the web and I have a golf home, on the web, as well. They almost become extended families for me and, as such, I dislike the facility, and the goodwill, being abused. I've also been known to send stuff on the basis of 'pay me if you're happy', never yet been let down on that one. I'd also rather give stuff away to younger members than have it gathering dust in the garage or go to the hassle of trying to make a couple of quid on e-bay. I haven't built up that much cycling stuff yet, but you'd be amazed at how much golf stuff has been given away over the years.

As I tend to take part in things, ie actually turn up and ride a bike/play golf, buying and selling becomes self policing. As a rule I deal with people that I've met or that are known to another I've met. If you get involved it's surprising how broad a circle of contacts this gives you. 

A good example is the book raffle, I have read on, passed it on, and am awaiting the arrival of my second book.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 May 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> Would you like to sell it?
> *really doesn't need any more bikes*


not to somebody I was fond of, or, indeed, I would ever meet again. And not for anything remotely like the money I spent on it.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 May 2009)

I may be reading far too much into this, but do I get the idea you aren't quite 100% enamoured of the cast magnesium goodness?


----------



## dellzeqq (22 May 2009)

I'm just not used to sitting on something that behaves like a suet pud. Oh - sorry, forgot the Brompton. It's not as bad as the Brompton.


----------



## tdr1nka (22 May 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> It's not as bad as the Brompton.



F*gg*n' H*ll Dell!

That's a bit harsh even for you!


----------



## TheDoctor (22 May 2009)

I actually quite like Brommies. I'm chuffied to bits with my one.


----------



## yenrod (22 May 2009)

Crackle said:


> I've seen a system implemented on other sites whereby you cannot sell unless you have a certain number of posts and have been a member for so long.
> 
> It crossed my mind, after recent For Sale's that the system might be useful here? The aim of the whole thing is to stop buyers being taken advantage of and only sellers known on the forum could sell.




That turns the place into a clicque ???????


----------



## TheDoctor (22 May 2009)

Not really, Yenners.
Unless one becomes part of a clique by virtue of posting every now and then.
It's more to stop CC turning into a free version of Ebay, only with less in the way of safeguards.


----------



## Ben M (23 May 2009)

Some form of "trust" system would be good. Whereby after you trade with someone, you leave feedback, saying how the trade went etc. like ebay as well I guess

There's a trust system on the overclockers uk forums (much bigger forums than these) that works very well.


----------



## bagpuss (4 Jun 2009)

Hey leave my.http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/2101711744/in/set-72157594456892668/ alone


----------



## spandex (4 Jun 2009)

Whats up bagpuss?


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Jun 2009)

I'd like one. I think they look great.


----------



## montage (7 Jun 2009)

Hmmmm, I disagree with this idea, I think one post-posters should be allowed to sell. It opens up the opportunities to regular forumers to benefit from good deals etc.


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Jun 2009)

I probably wouldn't respond to an advert posted by somebody who had only made a couple of posts. I like the idea that somebody's reputation might be scarred if they were doing shady deals. It adds a comfort factor for the prospective buyer IMHO.

SD


----------



## montage (8 Jun 2009)

I would just advise people to exchange cash with 1 posters in person.
Job done.


----------



## montage (8 Jun 2009)

Also from Admin's point of view, he has put that classifieds section there for our benefit and use. The moment he begins to control who can and cannot sell, then he becomes more involved with transactions i.e. _"You said people who have over 200 posts can be trusted yet xxxxx didn't pay me - I blame you"._ The less interference the better - aslong as spam is kept to a minimum, tis fine.


----------



## go_slow (17 Jun 2009)

Afternoon all. I did look through the FAQ but cant find an answer to my question so I figured this thread looks like a good place to ask.

We have just opened a B&B on the Isle of Wight, my partner is a very keen cyclist and insisted that we cater for cyclists (and cycle groups) as our primary focus. Obviously we have only just started so I was hoping to mention who we are, what we do and our website on here - business for us and a place dedicated to cyclist needs for yourselves, we could offer a discount to members if that would be agreeable.

So what is the protocol for doing this, is it allowed? 

Thanks


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (17 Jun 2009)

go_slow said:


> Afternoon all. I did look through the FAQ but cant find an answer to my question so I figured this thread looks like a good place to ask.
> 
> We have just opened a B&B on the Isle of Wight, my partner is a very keen cyclist and insisted that we cater for cyclists (and cycle groups) as our primary focus. Obviously we have only just started so I was hoping to mention who we are, what we do and our website on here - business for us and a place dedicated to cyclist needs for yourselves, we could offer a discount to members if that would be agreeable.
> *
> ...


No. You're fired. 

There is a section for discounts for members, so part of your post could be placed in there (maybe contact Admin?) - unsure about the 'marketing of your B&B' on here though... but as it is cycling related and you're not directly trying to flog anything (just raising awareness) then I would have thought it was okay... Nice of you to check first.

Welcome, btw.


----------



## go_slow (17 Jun 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> No. You're fired.



Oh. I'll get me coat. 





Sh4rkyBloke said:


> There is a section for discounts for members, so part of your post could be placed in there (maybe contact Admin?) - unsure about the 'marketing of your B&B' on here though... but as it is cycling related and you're not directly trying to flog anything (just raising awareness) then I would have thought it was okay... Nice of you to check first.



Thanks. I'll drop Admin an email, didnt want to just barrel in and do something wrong.



Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Welcome, btw. :?:



Fankyew


----------



## grhm (17 Jun 2009)

I'd also suggest that you (or your partner) could also become an active member here. Have your profile and signature link to your business website, and just get involved in the happy banter.

That way CC gains another member/point-of-view, you can gleen further cycling knowledge or socialise etc. and you get legitimate links back to your business.

I doubt anyone would mind you linking to your own website - as long as you were contirbuting to the forum/discussion - i.e. you don't just start post spamming.

Come-on join us, you know you want to....


----------



## Shaun (17 Jun 2009)

grhm said:


> *I'd also suggest that you (or your partner) could also become an active member here. Have your profile and signature link to your business website, and just get involved in the happy banter.*
> 
> *That way CC gains another member/point-of-view, you can gleen further cycling knowledge or socialise etc. and you get legitimate links back to your business.*
> 
> ...



Yeah, what grhm said ... 

Yes, I forgot to mention that part in my PM - by all means feel free to get involved and put a link to your site in your signature (_you can edit your sig using the My Account link at the top right_).

Oh, and thanks for asking too - it is appreciated! 

Cheers,
Shaun :?:


----------



## go_slow (18 Jun 2009)

grhm said:


> I'd also suggest that you (or your partner) could also become an active member here. Have your profile and signature link to your business website, and just get involved in the happy banter.
> 
> That way CC gains another member/point-of-view, you can gleen further cycling knowledge or socialise etc. and you get legitimate links back to your business.
> 
> ...





Admin said:


> Yeah, what grhm said ...
> 
> Yes, I forgot to mention that part in my PM - by all means feel free to get involved and put a link to your site in your signature (_you can edit your sig using the My Account link at the top right_).
> 
> ...



Thanks again, you will find me lurking around now.


----------

